# I'm going to be upgrading the board to version 2.1 soon



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 8, 2020)

I've been holding off on this for a couple of years. Xenforo 2.0 came out a couple of years ago but I just didn't have the time to do the upgrade. I need to upgrade in order to make sure the software is secure and supported. It will also permit some new features.

Most of the functionality will be maintained. I just spent several hours going through every Add-On. Most of them will come over to the upgraded site but things are bound to be a little different.

I'll let you know soon when I'll be planning to put the board into maintenance mode and then start the upgrade process.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 9, 2020)

Well, still a lot to do but I wanted to get the board up so people could post for now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 9, 2020)

Rich Will the morning's posts and specially the approvals / rejections of applications be restored?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 9, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Rich Will the morning's posts and specially the approvals / rejections of applications be restored?


No. I'm sorry. I ought to have performed a database backup right before I started the upgrade. The first try completely destroyed the board and I had to use a backup from 6 am.

The good news is that I got all the post ratings back in. That was one of my main concerns. I am sorry I didn't do a more recent backup.

Stand by for a lot more features to get back in. We'll be missing a few but adding many more.


----------



## Logan (Apr 9, 2020)

That's unfortunate, all my best posts were this morning! 

Thanks for your work, Rich.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 9, 2020)

Looks sharp! Thanks for doing the heavy lifting behind the scenes to make this happen.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 9, 2020)

Okay; wish I could remember what all went on. We may have lost one or two new members then and one or two notes to maintenance on rejections.


Semper Fidelis said:


> I've been holding off on this for a couple of years. Xenforo 2.0 came out a couple of years ago but I just didn't have the time to do the upgrade. I need to upgrade in order to make sure the software is secure and supported. It will also permit some new features.
> 
> Most of the functionality will be maintained. I just spent several hours going through every Add-On. Most of them will come over to the upgraded site but things are bound to be a little different.
> 
> I'll let you know soon when I'll be planning to put the board into maintenance mode and then start the upgrade process.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 9, 2020)

Not to expose a lot of house keeping to the board, but for convenience I'll post here that I don't see the 'bin' for approving applicants? I see the rest of the user interface but not that.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 9, 2020)

This is like a new phone; or when your grocery decides to move everything around. Hard to find stuff. I have been using PB Dark; that is simply too confusing now and hard to see stuff. Back to Xenforo style.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 9, 2020)

Very thankful for your labors, Rich, but let me take this opportunity to say what many are no doubt thinking: "Man, I hate change!" But that said, I applaud you for delaying it for as long as possible. It was very Reformed of you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 9, 2020)

I like the new format; it looks much fresher than previously. I now see that there is an angry react button. I expect Perg's negative ratings to skyrocket.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 9, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I like the new format; it looks much fresher than previously. I now see that there is an angry react button. I expect Perg's negative ratings to skyrocket.


That may get taken away. There was a reason for not having it before as I recall, sort of (that's the best I can do most days). @Semper Fidelis


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 9, 2020)

This is too much change for a Reformed board. That brings me to one of my favorite jokes. How many Presbyterians does it take to change a lightbulb? "Change!?"

My wife has seen me on the Puritan Board enough to notice the dramatic change.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 9, 2020)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> My wife has seen me on the Puritan Board enough to notice the dramatic change.


Speaking of light bulbs; I don't need a light on in the room with this reverting to the light PB screen style.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 9, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Speaking of light bulbs; I don't need a light on in the room with this reverting to the light PB screen style.



It is bright, indeed. I will need to crank up F.Lux when on here. 

Either way, thanks for the work that went into the upgrade. It looks clean and modern. I almost cringe saying modern in a positive manner on the Puritan Board.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 9, 2020)

I notice that I have lost about 350 positive ratings. Have the funny reacts been removed from that category?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 9, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I notice that I have lost about 350 positive ratings. Have the funny reacts been removed from that category?


We didn't lose that many posts (wee hours of the am through the time we shut down for the reboot). So maybe something going on there. Maybe the upgrade has only anger and no sense of humor. Reformed? Maybe Confessional Presbyterian at least?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 9, 2020)

There is no longer a reactions "given" total. @Semper Fidelis


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 9, 2020)

I seem to have lost the ability to pick which style of PB I want.


----------



## Edward (Apr 9, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> This is like a new phone; or when your grocery decides to move everything around.



Does that mean Alcohol is going to be moved to the front like Walmart did. 

As for change, as I said last time - I don't like it, even if it change for the good. If the King James version was good enough for John the Baptist, it's good enough for me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Apr 9, 2020)

It all makes sense now 

Thank you for your service


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 9, 2020)

Gents,

What part of "I'm working on things" do you not understand?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Wow 1


----------



## Wretched Man (Apr 9, 2020)

I’m relatively new here and was always a bit confused on recent vs new posts.... is there a way to view the threads sorted newest-oldest by OP date/time?


----------



## BRK (Apr 9, 2020)

I love the new look! Clean and easy on the eyes.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 9, 2020)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Gents,
> 
> What part of "I'm working on things" do you not understand?


Rich - no good deed goes uncriticized!  Thank you for all your work!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 9, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I now see that there is an angry react button.





NaphtaliPress said:


> That may get taken away.


Yeah, I definitely think the "angry" button is a bad idea.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 9, 2020)

Well played, @Logan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 9, 2020)

Edward said:


> Does that mean Alcohol is going to be moved to the front like Walmart did.
> 
> As for change, as I said last time - I don't like it, even if it change for the good. If the King James version was good enough for John the Baptist, it's good enough for me.



Why will you not admit the obvious point that John the Baptist used the NIV?


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 9, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Why will you not admit the obvious point that John the Baptist used the NIV?



Sadly it's true. John actually sent me this pic of him unboxing it on the day it arrived from EvangelicalBible.com...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wretched Man (Apr 9, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Why will you not admit the obvious point that John the Baptist used the NIV?


Let’s not be ridiculous. The double-inspired word of Erasmus only elucidated the New Testament writers, thus John the Baptist was not influenced by the KJV.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 9, 2020)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Sadly it's true. John actually sent me this pic of him unboxing it on the day it arrived from EvangelicalBible.com...



If it is on the internet, it must be true.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 9, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I like the new format; it looks much fresher than previously. I now see that there is an angry react button. I expect Perg's negative ratings to skyrocket.



Everybody's gotta excel at something!

Instead of the "Angry" react button though, I'd prefer to call it the "Weak and Triggered and I Wanna Call My Mommy" button.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edward (Apr 9, 2020)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Yeah, I definitely think the "angry" button is a bad idea.


I think the "funny" button looks more angry than the 'angry' button. Face all scrunched up and yelling. Angry face is just upset. "Funny" is ready to fight you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello? I miss my old designation: Puritan Board Softy ... whatever happened to that?

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Edward (Apr 9, 2020)

Pergamum said:


> "Weak and Triggered and I Wanna Call My Mommy" button.



I thought that was what this one was.  Rolling on the floor and pounding fists having a tantrum like a 3 year old.


----------



## ZackF (Apr 9, 2020)

What is the equivalent of the “recent posts” button? It’s what I used most often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Apr 9, 2020)

SolaScriptura said:


> Hello? I miss my old designation: Puritan Board Softy ... whatever happened to that?


Somebody "fixed" it.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Apr 9, 2020)

ZackF said:


> What is the equivalent of the “recent posts” button? It’s what I used most often.


The lightning bolt at the top seems to be it.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 9, 2020)

Joshua said:


> Somebody "fixed" it.


PB Snowflake. Wow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Apr 9, 2020)

What is the response icon just before “amen”?


----------



## jw (Apr 9, 2020)

SolaScriptura said:


> PB Snowflake. Wow.


I know a guy who can fix it back to softy, if this one triggers you.


----------



## jw (Apr 9, 2020)

Jeri Tanner said:


> What is the response icon just before “amen”?


This? 



Looks like some people who need to be thrown in the gulag for anti-social distancing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1 | Funny 4


----------



## jw (Apr 9, 2020)

ZackF said:


> What is the equivalent of the “recent posts” button? It’s what I used most often.


I believe it's the _What's New_ main button.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 9, 2020)

Joshua said:


> This? View attachment 6786
> 
> Looks like some people who need to be thrown in the gulag for anti-social distancing.


There really should be a "To the gulag with you!" emoji!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jw (Apr 9, 2020)

SolaScriptura said:


> There really should be a "To the gulag with you!" emoji!


While we're on the topic, do you have your papers, Comrade? It's just so I can help you to be more free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Apr 9, 2020)

Joshua said:


> Looks like some people who need to be thrown in the gulag for anti-social distancing.


I thought it looked like a couple of guys strolling through the neighborhood near my church. And one of them sees a friend down the street. I can't see things ending well.....


----------



## ZackF (Apr 9, 2020)

Whoa. People are losing it Rich. Better roll the whole thing back.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 9, 2020)

Oh, that's why my PB skin color changed back to the original PB skin color. I was wondering what was going on.


----------



## Jonathco (Apr 10, 2020)

No rush, Rich, but it looks like Google SSO (AKA connected accounts) for logging in is not working. Take your time on that one; I can authenticate manually, so no biggie.

Overall, I like the look and feel, but as a resident new guy, I had not become attached to the old layout yet.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 10, 2020)

Jonathco said:


> Overall, I like the look and feel, but as a resident new guy, I had not become attached to the old layout yet.


Having been here a little while, I can say this, by the time you adjust to the new version, it'll be time to change again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Apr 10, 2020)

I didn't read everything above so this might be a repeat. But how do you see all the posts? The new post button eliminates any post you have looked at previously. It's kind of early maybe I missed it.
Thanks for your work,

Ed


----------



## Smeagol (Apr 10, 2020)

I love the new format as well. Thank you for your hard work Rich (@Semper Fidelis ) . This would not be PB if no one complained in a thread

Hoping now we can now finally get a Chicken Sandwhich sub-category ( only joking)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 10, 2020)

I decided to get rid of the angry emoji because it made the emojis go to a second line.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Logan (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2020)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I decided to get rid of the angry emoji because it made the emojis go to a second line.



If one feels strongly enough, one can still reply (on most threads) with  or . So there is still plenty of opportunity for self expression.

While I don't like "new", thanks for keeping the place running. And this isn't as big of a deal as the last major platform change.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 10, 2020)

I wondered what was going on - and so I checked Updates and Info. Thank you, Rich, for your long labors on keeping the PB together!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 10, 2020)

Yes, jesting aside, let us reiterate our thanks to Rich for his work in keeping PB going. In these days when many of us are isolated from human contact, it is more important than ever.


----------



## Phil D. (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks Rich, it looks great, but I must say I'm really missing the "recent posts" button...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 10, 2020)

Phil D. said:


> Thanks Rich, it looks great, but I must say I'm really missing the "recent posts" button...


You have to click what's new and then choose new posts.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm getting a lot of these pop ups when loading a new thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 10, 2020)

Phil D. said:


> Thanks Rich, it looks great, but I must say I'm really missing the "recent posts" button...


I just bookmark this link:

```
https://www.puritanboard.com/find-new/posts?recent=1
```

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 10, 2020)

Recent Posts? 

Voila!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 10, 2020)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Recent Posts?
> 
> Voila!


Is that the "New Posts" button on the top left? Will any of other skins/themes be installed? Right now there appears to be only one.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 10, 2020)

fredtgreco said:


> Is that the "New Posts" button on the top left? Will any of other skins/themes be installed? Right now there appears to be only one.


If you just go to Forums then Recent Posts appears on the top. You don't have to click on any buttons.

I just loaded a second theme called Xenforo. I'm working on adding a final theme, PB Dark.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 10, 2020)

Semper Fidelis said:


> If you just go to Forums then Recent Posts appears on the top. You don't have to click on any buttons.
> 
> I just loaded a second theme called Xenforo. I'm working on adding a final theme, PB Dark.


People are saying they have no link to change their PB Style. I see it; it may be only showing up for Admin and maybe Mods.


----------



## hammondjones (Apr 10, 2020)

I see it now, but I didn't before


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 10, 2020)

Why are the seond two of three posts of mine with bounding boxes and the first not? @Semper Fidelis


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 10, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Why are the seond two of three posts of mine with bounding boxes and the first not? @Semper Fidelis


Where is it? I can't see well enough to figure it out.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 10, 2020)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Where is it? I can't see well enough to figure it out.


Sorry, the second two posts have a thin lined box around the post text, but not the first.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 10, 2020)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Where is it? I can't see well enough to figure it out.


Maybe since it came over in the copy paste. When I open to edit the boxes are actually there.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 10, 2020)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Where is it? I can't see well enough to figure it out.


That's what it is. The BB code shows it came over in the copy paste. So, as Emily Litella used to say, "nevermind." 
TABLE]
TR]
TD]"The celebration of set anniversary days is no necessary mean for conserving the commemoration of the benefits of redemption, because we have occasion, not only every Sabbath day, but every other day, to call to mind these benefits, either in hearing, or reading, or meditating upon God’s word. 'I esteem and judge that the days consecrated to Christ must be lifted,' says Danæus: 'Christ is born, is circumcised, dies, rises again for us every day in the preaching of the Gospel.'" George Gillespie, "_A Dispute Against the English Popish Ceremonies,_" 1.7.6.[/TD]
/TR]
/TABLE]


----------



## Kinghezy (Apr 10, 2020)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I've been holding off on this for a couple of years. Xenforo 2.0 came out a couple of years ago but I just didn't have the time to do the upgrade. I need to upgrade in order to make sure the software is secure and supported. It will also permit some new features.
> 
> Most of the functionality will be maintained. I just spent several hours going through every Add-On. Most of them will come over to the upgraded site but things are bound to be a little different.
> 
> I'll let you know soon when I'll be planning to put the board into maintenance mode and then start the upgrade process.



Thank you Rich for maintaining this site.

As someone in IT, I am well aware how often the feedback that is given, is only the things that have gone wrong and how appreciated the few who remember to provide positive feedback (to remind the others of this).


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 13, 2020)

@Semper Fidelis - can you see the same odd links in the top banner that I can? Is this intentional?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 13, 2020)

The more I use the new interface the more I love it. Thanks for the update @Semper Fidelis !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 13, 2020)

Hamalas said:


> The more I use the new interface the more I love it. Thanks for the update @Semper Fidelis !


It is really nice. I had been resisting the upgrade because there was so much work to be done but it was an increasing security risk to leave things as they were. We're now running on the latest version of PHP and I even upgraded the search cluster.

I think performance has improved quite a bit as well.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jonathco (Apr 15, 2020)

Jonathco said:


> No rush, Rich, but it looks like Google SSO (AKA connected accounts) for logging in is not working. Take your time on that one; I can authenticate manually, so no biggie.
> 
> Overall, I like the look and feel, but as a resident new guy, I had not become attached to the old layout yet.


@Semper Fidelis , any thoughts on getting Google SSO re-enabled? It appears to still not be working post upgrade.

Thanks for all of your hard work on this; love the layout.


----------

